

Clipboard officially open to the public   - pharkmillups
http://blog.clipboard.com/2012/05/31/0-Going-Public

======
evaneykelen
Have you consulted <http://charmhq.com/> about the similarity between your
logos?

~~~
gwf
We started using our logo about a year ago (which came from a great
collaboration with the awesome Jackson Fish Market team). It's kind of
unfortunate, but these things happens. We registered our trademarks quite some
time ago, including the single logo. So, no, we did not consult with them nor
they with us. We think they are good folks, and are inclined to live-and-let-
live. So for me, as long as we are in very different spaces (which we are) I
see it as mostly a non-issue.

------
smattiso
Couple other comments/requests.

* Make clip deletion central to the app. Should be right there with "visit". Easy cleanup.

* All the clips should be the same size. Right now I clipped the name of a book and it is twice as large as full webpages I want to revisit.

* I'm sure it's on your roadmap but I'd like to be able to share from within the chrome extension without having to go back to the app.

* Also I'm sure it's on your roadmap but search should search the pages content as well if possible.

* Probably also on your roadmap but my main problems with bookmarks as they stand now are twofold. Organization and rediscovery.

You have a good start solving the organization problem and the rediscovery
problem due to the visual nature of your solution. But what I really want is
some sort of reminder about old bookmarks that I haven't viewed in X amount of
days.

For all non starred bookmarks keep a last viewed count. If it's over 90 days
or some determined amount add it to the list of bookmarks that are expiring.
Have a little icon similar to the push notification icons on iOS alerting me
how many expiring bookmarks I have. Have a place to click to see them all.
Provide super easy management to archive, star, or do nothing. Autoarchive
after 180 days. Still keep these around and searchable but in an "expand to
see archived bookmarks" portion.

Help me keep my bookmarks relevant. Please :)

------
btipling
Not to detract from the great design and the obvious hard work put into this,
but it isn't this basically violating copyright every time something is added
unless you own it? Almost all of the public pictures I saw were copyrighted
and I doubt the people adding them own the right to make copies or are able to
give you permission to host them.

------
maukdaddy
So this is like a public-facing Evernote? Crossed with Pinterest?

~~~
cbsmith
a) Needn't be public facing. b) You have much more flexibility to select the
specific bit of HTML you want. c) Does a way better job of capturing the
"live" DOM context. You aren't grabbing an image, you are grabbing
text/structure/etc. d) Resembles Pinterest only in that you can make
collections of things and share them with people. Unlike Pinterest, the point
isn't just to show people stuff, but rather to harness something useful (you
are grabbing bits of structured data).

~~~
andryharyanto
Can you elaborate on the "structured data" and how it's gonna be useful? To
the average user, it seems like the biggest value proposition here is the
ability to keep your posts private. For those who don't need to keep things
private, how is it better than using Pinterest?

~~~
gwf
You can clip almost arbitrary parts of web pages. See
<http://clipboard.com/gary/boards/examples> for a whole bunch. This makes a
big difference because instead of simply having pretty pictures of food, you
can save actual recipes and search over ingredients. You'll probably find
<http://clipboard.com/category/Programming> interesting as well.

------
dclaysmith
You should add a link to Clipboard.com from your blog.

~~~
kenperkins
Whoops. We reskinned the blog late last night and missed this. Thanks for the
tip, I've already updated the blog.

~~~
tedunangst
Can you make the front page slideshow stop if I click a link? It moves on
faster than I can study the pictures.

------
smattiso
Is there an easier way to clipboard a page bookmark rather than hovering
around the border of the page until the "page bookmark" text appears and
clicking?

Also if I retroactively try and remove tags from a clip that fails. I can only
add tags (seemingly).

Finally _feature request_... I would love to be able to have subtags #books
#fiction. Maybe #books > fiction > fantasy or something. But only have one top
level tag "books" and then have a subcategory organized under the #books tag.
Collapse all the entries for a subtag or something.

~~~
tuxguy
This.

1\. I am a self-proclaimed geek & although i love the nifty way to clip only
parts of a page is awesome, its confusing, even to me.

2\. About being able to share whole page easily & quickly Amdahl's law ( focus
on the common case, 80% of use) would say there should be a fast, frictionless
way to accomplish clipping of the entire webpage(which i believe is
clipboard's common case)

Now a -ve of doing this would be to increase complexity - 2 options - either
clip entire page or parts of a page.

But, you can do this with a well designed ui element.

3\. i made this point on the beta launch hn thread, a lot of content
consumption (article reading) happens on the ipad.

feature request : find neat content (from the clipboard corpus, twitter, fb,
g+, prisimatic)

the clipboard ipad apps then, download a list of the top 'n'(configurable
param) of articles on hn,twitter,fb, g+, to either a. locally on ipad, so can
be viewed w/o a n/w connection (reading on train, public transit usecase) b.
to my clipboard a/c on the cloud c. both a & b

------
holychiz
please on your front page, provide a 1-line description and a compelling
reason for a newbie to start using your product. I read so much faster than
waiting for video to load and then watch. thx.

------
pwpwp
Oh, there's no way to get from your blog to your product.

~~~
lpolovets
Not sure if it was just added, but there's a "go to clipboard.com" link in the
upper right.

~~~
pwpwp
Yes. At the zoom level that's comfortable to read for me it disappears, which
is why I didn't see it.

------
smattiso
One of the few sites released in the last few years that I actually find
useful! Great job team this is really going to help me save content/bookmarks
in a more friendly and searchable manner. I've wanted something like this
forever.

My only question is.... how are you monetizing it? The browser extension can
track my entire browser history. Are you uploading it to your servers?

~~~
webwanderings
Speaking of monetization...they acquired Clipmarks.com which predates even the
defunct Google Notebook (and possibly Digg). Clipmarks.com - although popular
among certain crowd - never made it big and had to rely on Ads until they gave
up.

So I don't see why the Clipboard isn't going the same route.

As a former Clipmarks.com user, I have no intention to rely on any such
clipping services for the daily curation I do (lately only for myself).

~~~
webwanderings
I told Eric Goldstein (Clipmarks.com) a long time ago that you should run the
website like a head editor of a newspaper and not let everyone show whatever
they're clipping on the front page of the site.

Curation based service sites have a front face which makes or breaks the
adoption by those who pass by.

If you let your front face show whatever the heck people are clipping (for the
sake of democracy and due to popular vote counts, a la Digg), you are letting
the perception of your site go to garbage.

The perception Pinterest generated proves my point.

A visitor should be able to tell what kind of audience hangs out at such
curation sites. Pinterest generated a perception of design, aesthetic,
shopping etc. Its front page is well curated with a goal. Clipboard doesn't
give that impression, and nor does any such clones of Pinterest.

I am not defending Pinterest over others (I don't use Pinterest), but people
need to realize what they're missing when they run en mass after a successful
formula.

There are so many such Pinterest-look alike sites showing up lately and
besides copying the front page design, none seems to be offering anything of
substance, or a reason for anyone to anchor their curations.

~~~
idleloops
I think this is an interesting point. I'm not sure how you censor your front
page. I personally don't really care what's there, but you could quite easily
offend, and scare people away from the service.

~~~
webwanderings
Editing is not censoring.

------
siculars
Congrats to gwf and his team. I've been using clipboard from the earliest days
and had a very small consulting input back in what you could call alpha. I can
say that it is truly a great tool for people looking to curate data for
themselves, groups of people and/or the general public.

I can't wait to watch their meteoric ascent.

------
itay
I've been using Clipboard for a long time now, and know several people who
built the site. It's an amazing team and they did an amazing job with it. It
would be easy to be discouraged with hotness of Pinterest, but they're going
at it from a different, very valuable direction.

Best of luck to the Clipboard team!

~~~
idleloops
What's the difference between this and Pinterest?

~~~
mnicole
Upon actually using it, it's pretty much snip.it but even more difficult to
read. I think Snip.it and Pinterest are not very well designed around their
primary purpose - content - but posts that can span 900px high of illegible
text is pretty bad, especially when you scroll a little bit more and it's just
posted again by someone else.

For whatever reason, I just wrote another post about features and ways to
distinguish this product from the competition in their other thread
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4049752>).

~~~
jboggan
I like snip.it's design and content fairly well, and it works quite simply.
The only thing wrong with it right now is a relative lack of breadth of topics
represented on the front page due to the proclivities of early adopters. That
will improve in time.

------
sravfeyn
I was impressed with the idea in the video, I have signed up, and tried to
clip a picture on Quora with Chrome plug-in. I selected rectangular area.
Alas, my clip is empty on Clipboard.com :(. You lost a user.

~~~
bobochan
For me it was the fact that it did not work without third party cookies.

~~~
gwf
Here's the thing ... we don't actually need 3rd party cookies. However, in
most browsers you need to have 3rd party cookies enabled in order to read
client local storage (not a cookie!) within an iframe that's in a different
domain. We so this to digitally sign the API calls so that malicious 3rd party
sites can neither spoof nor read the shared secret used for the digital
signature.

So the irony is that we make our API calls digitally signed (more secure) but
to do so from the context of a bookmarklet you have to enable 3rd party
cookies because browsers bundle that switch to the capability that we really
need (i.e., there is no "enable loading of cross domain iframes that can read
client local storage securely" option because its unfortunately pairs with 3rd
party cookies).

------
kittxkat
I don't know how, but your Clip-bookmarklet totally killed my browser. Had to
force-kill it. Chrome 18.

Will try the extension for now.

------
esun
After I clip something, I keep clicking the 'saved' green tag expecting it to
take me to the new clip. Just a thought.

------
salimmadjd
As big as pinterest is, I feel there is still many opportunities left in this
space

------
ricg
Very well designed site. Who made your intro video? Great work!

~~~
Shalen
Grumo Media, Vancouver BC. We had a great experience with Miguel and team.
grumomediaDOTcom.

------
abuzzooz
Can I delete clips?

~~~
abuzzooz
Nevermind. You click on the clip first, and then you get the option to delete
it.

------
idleloops
Wouldn't it be better to have email notifications turned off as default? That
could get very annoying...

------
idleloops
Lovely sign up UI. And a very neat web app.

------
idleloops
How do you delete an account?

